# Wormer Overdose!



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I was just worming my eight week old ND buckling with Zimectrin Gold paste (Ivermectin/praziquantel) when the ring on the plunger slipped and a LOT went into him - about 400 pounds' worth. (He only weights about 15 pounds) I'm worried sick about an overdose. How likely is it he will be affected? What should I look for (I read stumbling, lack of coordination are symptoms) and when would this happen? I don't have any charcoal on hands. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If he lives 24 hours he should live. The ivermectin toxicity symptoms start within an hour or two. But liver failure can always be a later issue too. Good luck.
Just for future reference, stick the wormer on a plastic spoon then pick it up with your finger and rub it inside his lips. Don't take a chance by using the whole tube of wormer to give it to him. Always measure it out first then just stick it in his lips with your finger.
Ivermectin and prazi have a short half life. An hour or so after he ingests it, it has mostly reached his bloodstream. Like I said, liver failure can always occur over time as the body filters it from the blood. But neurologic symptoms start within an hour or two.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Most of us have done this at least once. He'll *most likely* be OK.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup only I gave an entire tube of quest to a 40 pound doe. She loved it. Everything was fine other then $10 wasted.


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

wow, that is good to know. everything i read on ivermectin said it was safe even if it did get accidentally overdosed. if you use the horse paste, do you do the 3x the body weight dose? like if your goat weighs 100lbs you give up to the 300lb mark?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

He should be fine. My friend gave her weanling a tube of Ivermectin and she lived.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Of course in my case it's two chemicals so don't know if that makes it potentially extra toxic. It's been about three hours and just checked on him and so far he seems to be okay. But I'll be on edge at least until tomorrow.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

mamaC11 said:


> wow, that is good to know. everything i read on ivermectin said it was safe even if it did get accidentally overdosed. if you use the horse paste, do you do the 3x the body weight dose? like if your goat weighs 100lbs you give up to the 300lb mark?


That's the way I use it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ivermectin toxicity is almost always self resolving within 24 hours. The only thing that sometimes does happen after that time is possible liver issues. But since it is a young, healthy animal, that is doubtful. It's possible, but doubtful.
But, yes, ivermectin toxicity is usually self resolving.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

mamaC11 said:


> wow, that is good to know. everything i read on ivermectin said it was safe even if it did get accidentally overdosed. if you use the horse paste, do you do the 3x the body weight dose? like if your goat weighs 100lbs you give up to the 300lb mark?


If it is 1% you do three times, but if you are using the 1.87% you double it not triple since it is almost 2 twice the percentage. 
It will not hurt them if you give a bit more. 

I put it on animal crackers or Saltines and make a sandwich so I do not have to fight with them


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

It's been 12 hours and so far he seems okay. He's a very vocal guy, big whiner so hard to tell what would upset him and what's normal. But he was trying to mount does this morning so can't feel too bad. His stool has also been normal - might expect some diarrhea with all that going into his system?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Guilty we did that with one of ours pushed the plunger and it just kept going. My daughter and I looked at each other and said oops! She was just fine.


----------



## Megan martin (May 30, 2017)

I just did this with my bottle calf do,they pull out of this as well and she is real uncordinated she is probably 100 lbs and got enough for a 500 lb animal I feel horrible


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's really hard to over dose with wormer, I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on her stool and make sure she doesn't scour. 





Megan martin said:


> I just did this with my bottle calf do,they pull out of this as well and she is real uncordinated she is probably 100 lbs and got enough for a 500 lb animal I feel horrible


----------

